# SolitoS Car Club 2nd annual car show



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:ugh: hi...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 11 2009, 04:03 PM~13854326
> *:ugh: hi...
> *


Qvo :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@May 11 2009, 03:28 PM~13853988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


POST THE RULES FOR THE HOP[/SIZE] :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 11 2009, 04:52 PM~13855439
> *POST THE RULES FOR THE HOP[/SIZE] :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I was waiting for you to ask that...
Im making sure the Round lake FD has nothing they would like to add... should be up soon


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 11 2009, 05:52 PM~13855439
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>Registration for the hoppers will be $25.00*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@May 11 2009, 06:03 PM~13855548
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I was waiting for you to ask that...
> Im making sure the Round lake FD has nothing they would like to add... should be up soon
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 11 2009, 06:48 PM~13855893
> *Should be up in the next couple of days carnal.....
> Registration for the hoppers will be $25.00
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

To
The 
Top
Tortas!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT!!! QUE CHINGON ESTA TU FLIER!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@May 11 2009, 02:28 PM~13853988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SYMPLE SHOULD BE IN DA HOUSE!!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*The best 3 wheel contest will be going down again.....remember the crowd decides who the champ is*


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 12 2009, 07:35 AM~13861133
> *The best 3 wheel contest will be going down again.....remember the crowd decides who the champ is
> 
> 
> ...


IS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE. AVER IF THAT ONE DUDE FROM LAST YEAR SHOWS UP SINCE NOW HE CAN JOIN TO DO SO :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 12 2009, 09:08 AM~13861379
> *IS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE. AVER IF THAT ONE DUDE  FROM LAST YEAR SHOWS UP SINCE NOW HE CAN JOIN TO DO SO :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: GUAT??


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 12 2009, 09:11 AM~13861423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car needed viagra.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 12 2009, 08:21 AM~13861526
> *:ugh: GUAT??
> *


TU BOY GRUMPY IS GOING TO CHALLANGE U NOW SINCE HE CAN JOIN


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 12 2009, 09:11 AM~13861423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't find that pic :0 

You gonna challenge mi comps for the title of the 3 WHEEL CHAMP compa?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 12 2009, 09:24 AM~13861544
> *TU BOY GRUMPY IS GOING TO CHALLANGE U NOW SINCE HE CAN JOIN
> *


:dunno: bring it. i cant always win it.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 12 2009, 09:40 AM~13861703
> *I couldn't find that pic  :0
> 
> You gonna challenge mi comps for the title of the 3 WHEEL CHAMP compa?
> *


  he cant get it up and el rooster is gone forever.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 12 2009, 08:35 AM~13861133
> *The best 3 wheel contest will be going down again.....remember the crowd decides who the champ is
> 
> 
> ...












 

imma try my best to stay for the 3 wheel competition :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti+May 12 2009, 08:40 AM~13861703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CADDY'S DOING 3WHEEL


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 12 2009, 11:02 AM~13862453
> *CADDY'S DOING 3WHEEL
> *



















:biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 12 2009, 10:43 AM~13862273
> *:dunno: bring it. i cant always win it.
> *


 :0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 12 2009, 10:43 AM~13862273
> *:dunno: bring it. i cant always win it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 12 2009, 12:42 PM~13863530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  my bumper's scrapping and your back bumper has a gap.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 12 2009, 12:42 PM~13863530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  both them bitches looking good though. :sigh: such a beautiful thing.


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

vamonos TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 12 2009, 03:58 PM~13866067
> * my bumper's scrapping and your back bumper has a gap.
> *


NAW FOOL THAT WAS UR TAIL PIPE SCRAPING. BUT THEM CADDY'S LOOK NICE


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90+May 12 2009, 04:58 PM~13866067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: 
thanks homie


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 13 2009, 06:44 AM~13871635
> *NAW FOOL THAT WAS UR TAIL PIPE SCRAPING. BUT THEM CADDY'S LOOK NICE
> *


bullshit idiot! you seen the bottom of my tail light bezel foo! you couldnt even lift the front clip up.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 13 2009, 07:54 AM~13871925
> *Thats a bad picture  thats when i had just got the car back thats outside of Bobs old shop i have gotten better at 3wheeling :biggrin: TRUST ME IT SCRAPES
> yeah they do
> :roflmao:
> ...


  what ever. 


 we should take a picture of both of them at the same time! :cheesy: 


:uh: you gonna believe that retard?


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 13 2009, 04:57 PM~13876578
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 11 2009, 05:52 PM~13855439
> *POST THE RULES FOR THE HOP[/SIZE] :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


POST THE RULES FOR THE HOP


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Should be able to make this one...


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors+May 13 2009, 06:54 AM~13871925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BS PENDEJO


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 13 2009, 08:32 PM~13878876
> *bullshit idiot! you seen the bottom of my tail light bezel foo! you couldnt even lift the front clip up.
> *


well i can run into something too and say it was from "3 wheeling" 2 :roflmao: jk



> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 13 2009, 08:34 PM~13878910
> * what ever.
> we should take a picture of both of them at the same time! :cheesy:
> :uh: you gonna believe that retard?
> *


that would be nice :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 13 2009, 10:13 PM~13880226
> *POST THE RULES FOR THE HOP
> *


????????


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

?????? THE RULES


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_*Rules will be up by Monday fellas.....*_


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 12 2009, 08:35 AM~13861133
> *The best 3 wheel contest will be going down again.....remember the crowd decides who the champ is
> 
> 
> ...


Count me in,my chevy hits nasty 3's


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 14 2009, 08:43 AM~13883456
> *well i can run into something too and say it was from "3 wheeling" 2 :roflmao: jk
> that would be nice  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: thats the other corner idiota!  my right rear is the three wheel corner. :cheesy:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GET DOWN SOLITOS!!!


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 15 2009, 09:44 PM~13902056
> *GET DOWN SOLITOS!!!
> *


This is standing, but perhaps i should do some rolling...... :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 15 2009, 10:44 PM~13902056
> *GET DOWN SOLITOS!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

TTT EL BARRIO WILL BE THERE N WE WILL HAVE TICKETS FOR SALE FOR OUR BANQUET $60 PER TICKET :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 15 2009, 03:49 PM~13898597
> *Rules will be up by Monday fellas.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 15 2009, 10:43 PM~13902048
> *:uh: thats the other corner idiota!  my right rear is the three wheel corner. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: yeah yeah yeah watever! :rofl: jk

i 3 wheel BOTH corners so i :dunno: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beto64ss_@May 17 2009, 11:07 AM~13911310
> *TTT  EL BARRIO  WILL BE  THERE N WE WILL HAVE TICKETS FOR SALE FOR OUR BANQUET $60 PER TICKET :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 18 2009, 05:46 PM~13923694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@May 18 2009, 05:04 PM~13923939
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 18 2009, 04:46 PM~13923694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: why is every first letter of each word capatilized? makes shit hard to read.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

will be there, gonna try to bring a few keno rides with me


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 18 2009, 03:46 PM~13923694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 19 2009, 06:35 AM~13931006
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:twak: you dont hop foo!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 19 2009, 08:54 AM~13931863
> *:twak: you dont hop foo!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pinche comps


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 18 2009, 08:46 PM~13927386
> *:uh: why is every first letter of each word capatilized? makes shit hard to read.
> *


To PiSs YoU oFf :biggrin: DiD iT wOrK  


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 19 2009, 09:43 AM~13932398
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  pinche comps
> *


 :uh: the idiot is all gettin happy and shit. but the fukker dont hop! i guess retards get happy seeing anything.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@May 19 2009, 10:37 AM~13932960
> *To PiSs YoU oFf :biggrin:  DiD iT wOrK
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :biggrin:
> *


  it annoyed me. fukked with my eyes a lil bit.


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 19 2009, 09:53 AM~13933134
> * it annoyed me. fukked with my eyes a lil bit.
> *


  
My computer dose it with that style..


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90+May 19 2009, 07:54 AM~13931863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STUPIT AZZ FUCKER U MAKE IT SEEM LIKE U HOP. U CANT EVEN GET DA WHEELS OF DA GROUND DAM RETARD :biggrin:


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 19 2009, 09:50 AM~13933101
> *:uh: the idiot is all gettin happy and shit. but the fukker dont hop! i guess retards get happy seeing anything.
> *


He always hopped the rooster back when he had it..


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@May 19 2009, 11:49 AM~13934571
> *He always hopped the rooster back when he had it..
> *


 :biggrin: YES SIRRRRRRRRRRRR BUT U NEVER SEEN THAT CADDY GET OFF DA GROUND HAVE U HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 19 2009, 01:27 PM~13935073
> *:biggrin:  YES SIRRRRRRRRRRRR BUT U NEVER SEEN THAT CADDY GET OFF DA GROUND HAVE U HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 19 2009, 12:43 PM~13935264
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


  PURO PINCHES 3WHEELS HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 19 2009, 01:51 PM~13935393
> * PURO PINCHES 3WHEELS  HOMIE   :biggrin:
> *


DAAYYYUUUMMM is this true louie???


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 19 2009, 12:53 PM~13935412
> *DAAYYYUUUMMM is this true louie???
> *


IT SURE IS Y U THINK HIS HEAD IS UP HIS AZZ!! HE DA CHAMP OF 3WHEEL :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 19 2009, 02:01 PM~13935512
> *IT SURE IS Y U THINK HIS HEAD IS UP HIS AZZ!! HE DA CHAMP OF 3WHEEL :biggrin:
> *


this year im gonna be the champ of 3 wheel :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 19 2009, 01:03 PM~13935533
> *this year im gonna be the champ of 3 wheel  :biggrin:
> *


LETS C HOW IT GOES OH I FORGOT IS ALL BOUT DA PPL THAT CHEER FOR U.. BRING UR HOOD THEN :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@May 19 2009, 12:44 PM~13934511
> *
> My computer dose it with that style..
> *


  well your computer is fuckt up.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 19 2009, 12:49 PM~13934568
> *:buttkick: U DONT EITHER PENDEJO
> STUPIT AZZ FUCKER U MAKE IT SEEM LIKE U HOP. U CANT EVEN GET DA WHEELS OF DA GROUND DAM RETARD :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: im sorry was i getting all cheesy about hop rules? 

 got high enuff for me to spank your chump ass.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@May 19 2009, 12:49 PM~13934571
> *He always hopped the rooster back when he had it..
> *


 :uh: what rooster? what hop? you mean the chipping he used to do? if my shit got that high.. i wouldnt enter a hop.  guess thats why i dont get happy about hopping.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 19 2009, 02:11 PM~13935633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 19 2009, 01:27 PM~13935073
> *:biggrin:  YES SIRRRRRRRRRRRR BUT U NEVER SEEN THAT CADDY GET OFF DA GROUND HAVE U HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: get off the ground for what idiot?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 19 2009, 01:51 PM~13935393
> * PURO PINCHES 3WHEELS  HOMIE   :biggrin:
> *


  thats what i like. 

what do you got foo? you had a tacky ass lincoln with shitty ass stencils.  now you got a caddy that you will most likely fuck up too.  no hopping and no three wheeling.

I will be driving my car to the solitos show chump. whos driving yours? or you making up another excuse to say you cant make the show yet?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 19 2009, 01:53 PM~13935412
> *DAAYYYUUUMMM is this true louie???
> *


  yes it is.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 19 2009, 02:01 PM~13935512
> *IT SURE IS Y U THINK HIS HEAD IS UP HIS AZZ!! HE DA CHAMP OF 3WHEEL :biggrin:
> *












:dunno: i dont see you taking a picture next to tha plaque that says "peoples choice for three wheel!". 

you got two pitty plaques for so called best mural and ladies choice.  i was cheered by my peers not my club. we wasnt that deep. you could have had nila root for your limp ass three.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 19 2009, 02:18 PM~13935713
> * thats what i like.
> 
> what do you got foo? you had a tacky ass lincoln with shitty ass stencils.  now you got a caddy that you will most likely fuck up too.  no hopping and no three wheeling.
> ...


**ouch**


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 19 2009, 02:03 PM~13935533
> *this year im gonna be the champ of 3 wheel  :biggrin:
> *


  as i told you carnal, i hope to lose to you. it would be an honor.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 19 2009, 02:05 PM~13935565
> *LETS C HOW IT GOES OH I FORGOT IS ALL BOUT DA PPL THAT CHEER FOR U.. BRING UR HOOD THEN :biggrin:
> *


  thank you. you just proved the love all the people at the show showed me. quit being a jealous cunt and man up chump.  someday you can also be loved by all as i am, but for now stay up chump.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 19 2009, 02:24 PM~13935780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90+May 19 2009, 01:10 PM~13935620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT ALL NILA WAS THERE PENDEJO PLUS YA SUM LOUD ASS FUCKERS


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 19 2009, 01:25 PM~13935788
> * thank you. you just proved the love all the people at the show showed me. quit being a jealous cunt and man up chump.   someday you can also be loved by all as i am, but for now stay up chump.
> *


JEALOUS ESTAS PENDEJO WILL C NEXT MONTH PENDEJO :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 19 2009, 02:23 PM~13935758
> * as i told you carnal, i hope to lose to you. it would be an honor.
> *


 :cheesy: 
i just wanna win something  
:rofl:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 19 2009, 02:29 PM~13935839
> *JEALOUS ESTAS PENDEJO WILL C NEXT MONTH PENDEJO :biggrin:
> *


WTF


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 19 2009, 02:28 PM~13935824
> *CUANDO QUIERES PUTO. I GOT U
> :0
> I STILL DIDNT EITHER WAY PUTO I WAS NOT AFFRAID TO HOP :biggrin:
> ...


 :uh: 

:uh: 

:uh: lies. you'll come up with a new excuse.

:uh: who was being loud? so when manny came up to me and said thats how you do it! it meant he wasnt cheering for me to win?? or when the solitos tejas told me the same?? i guess i misunderstood love for loudness??


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 19 2009, 02:31 PM~13935855
> *WTF
> *


ITS GONNA BE A GREAT SHOW AGAIN!!!
THIS TIME PEOPLE GOT SOMETHING TO PROVE :0 :0 
TANK COUNT ME IN!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 19 2009, 02:31 PM~13935855
> *WTF
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 19 2009, 02:34 PM~13935894
> *ITS GONNA BE A GREAT SHOW AGAIN!!!
> THIS TIME PEOPLE GOT SOMETHING TO PROVE  :0  :0
> TANK COUNT ME IN!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


  i aint got shit to prove homie. as i told you. ill see these fools next year. this year is my dirty caddy year.  :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 19 2009, 02:36 PM~13935914
> * i aint got shit to prove homie. as i told you. ill see these fools next year. this year is my dirty caddy year.   :biggrin:
> *


u already got the title of 3 wheel now its time for people to try and take it from you and i hope i can  if not atleast i tried


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 19 2009, 02:46 PM~13936012
> *u already got the title of 3 wheel now its time for people to try and take it from you and i hope i can    if not atleast i tried
> *


shit pendejo you gots him wit da 24's!!!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2009, 02:59 PM~13936160
> *shit pendejo you gots him wit da 24's!!!!!
> *


yeah but if the people are like him they arent gonna like a caddy on 24s 3 wheeling so i wont win


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 19 2009, 03:03 PM~13936199
> *yeah but if the people are like him they arent gonna like a caddy on 24s 3 wheeling so i wont win
> *


naw its cool people always root for the homosexuals wit 24's on their caddys!!!


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90+May 19 2009, 01:08 PM~13935600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw louie won cuz he should have.. You got to give respect where its do


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@May 19 2009, 03:20 PM~13936448
> *Naw It just dose that with that font
> Naw louie won cuz he should have.. You got to give respect where its do
> *


well said brother  


only way porky will win is if blondie hits da switches cause he cant do nuttin wit out her permission. :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 19 2009, 03:06 PM~13936244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@May 19 2009, 03:20 PM~13936448
> *
> Naw louie won cuz he should have.. You got to give respect where its do
> *


*It was a "PEOPLES CHOICE" award.....the people of Northern Illinois voted and cheered for the winner*


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 19 2009, 03:29 PM~13936548
> *It was a "PEOPLES CHOICE" award.....the people of Northern Illinois voted and cheered for the winner
> *


i hope the people like 24's :biggrin:


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 19 2009, 02:29 PM~13936548
> *It was a "PEOPLES CHOICE" award.....the people of Northern Illinois voted and cheered for the winner
> *


Thats what im sayin


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 19 2009, 02:46 PM~13936012
> *u already got the title of 3 wheel now its time for people to try and take it from you and i hope i can    if not atleast i tried
> *


  ill bust a porky and just limp in for you.


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: High-Class Customs, *65chevyman*

:wave:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2009, 02:59 PM~13936160
> *shit pendejo you gots him wit da 24's!!!!!
> *


:werd:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 19 2009, 03:03 PM~13936199
> *yeah but if the people are like him they arent gonna like a caddy on 24s 3 wheeling so i wont win
> *


:werd:


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

wat up homie


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2009, 03:06 PM~13936244
> *naw its cool people always root for the homosexuals wit 24's on their caddys!!!
> *


:nono: not at a lowrider show.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 19 2009, 03:26 PM~13936521
> *:roflmao: so i have a chance to win :happysad:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: there you go lil buddy!!! homosexuals have a chance also!! :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@May 19 2009, 03:20 PM~13936448
> *Naw It just dose that with that font
> Naw louie won cuz he should have.. You got to give respect where its do
> *


  well your font is retarded.


 thanks homie.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 19 2009, 03:29 PM~13936548
> *It was a "PEOPLES CHOICE" award.....the people of Northern Illinois voted and cheered for the winner
> *


 :cheesy: thats what ive been trying to say shit!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90+May 19 2009, 03:40 PM~13936683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: after all we are still human


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 19 2009, 03:43 PM~13936721
> *:nono: not at a lowrider show.
> *


yeah but he looks like he got da downs syndrome so he can get da sympathy vote!! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2009, 03:51 PM~13936844
> *yeah but he looks like he got da downs syndrome so he can get da sympathy vote!!  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman+May 19 2009, 02:42 PM~13936712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yaaaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@May 19 2009, 03:55 PM~13936893
> *Tryin to get things done you know.. how about you???
> Yaaaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 19 2009, 03:53 PM~13936862
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


you gots my vote lil buddy


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2009, 03:51 PM~13936844
> *yeah but he looks like he got da downs syndrome so he can get da sympathy vote!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 19 2009, 08:58 PM~13940451
> *TTT :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 19 2009, 08:58 PM~13940451
> *TTT :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti+May 19 2009, 01:31 PM~13935855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO LIMP FOOL


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 20 2009, 06:46 AM~13944220
> *
> ESTAS PENDEJO HOMIE
> DAM SKIPPY!!
> ...


:twak: quit talking shit idiot! you killing my comps topic! we all know you aint shit.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 20 2009, 06:41 AM~13944472
> *:twak: quit talking shit idiot! you killing my comps topic! we all know you aint shit.
> *


FUCK U PUTO!! NAW FOOL U KILL IT ALL DA TIME :biggrin: PERO TU NO VALES UN JARRO LLENO DE SHIT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Lets just get back on track homies ...... this topic aint about whos the best ...... the winner of the 3 wheel contest was determined by the people.....PEOPLES CHOICE.....LOUIE won fair and square and thats that..... if you think you can do better then bring it don't sing it....... 

Shows gonna be a good one and we're still waiting on some calls to see if we can make the show even better....

Come out have a goodtime and enjoy the goodtimes with the homies.....*


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 20 2009, 07:21 AM~13944745
> *Lets just get back on track homies ...... this topic aint about whos the best ...... the winner of the 3 wheel contest was determined by the people.....PEOPLES CHOICE.....LOUIE won fair and square and thats that..... if you think you can do better then bring it don't sing it.......
> 
> Shows gonna be a good one and we're still waiting on some calls to see if we can make the show even better....
> ...


PURO PEDO MI COMPA YA SABE CABRON!! READY FOR A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 20 2009, 08:53 AM~13944999
> *PURO PEDO MI COMPA YA SABE CABRON!! READY FOR A GOOD TIME  :biggrin:
> *


_It's gonna be good compa_


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 20 2009, 08:21 AM~13944745
> *Lets just get back on track homies ...... this topic aint about whos the best ...... the winner of the 3 wheel contest was determined by the people.....PEOPLES CHOICE.....LOUIE won fair and square and thats that..... if you think you can do better then bring it don't sing it.......
> 
> Shows gonna be a good one and we're still waiting on some calls to see if we can make the show even better....
> ...


  ay ay capt.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 20 2009, 08:11 AM~13945137
> *It's gonna be good compa
> *


 :biggrin: YES SSIRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 20 2009, 09:32 AM~13945303
> *:biggrin: YES  SSIRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> *


x2


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@May 19 2009, 02:55 PM~13936893
> *Tryin to get things done you know.. how about you???
> Yaaaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:
> 
> ...


just getting by


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

YOUR INVITED TO THE 
CHICAGO DUBS & DIMES CUSTOM CAR & MOTORCYCLE SHOW & SOUND COMPITION, CONCERT, AND BIKINI CONTEST SUNDAY JUNE 21ST @ PAMPERED AUTO 6360 W. EMERALD PKWY MONEE, IL. THOUSANDS EXPECTED TO BE IN ATTENDANCE.

TO PRE REGISTER YOUR CUSTOM VEHICAL TODAY BY TEXTING YOUR NAME AND TYPE OF VEHICAL TO 773-297-4786
PRE REGISTRATION CUT OF IS 6-14-09

IF YOUR A FEMALE THAT WOULD LOVE TO BE SHOWCASED IN THE SHOW AS A BIKINI MODEL AND PUT ON THE NEXT CHICAGO DUBS & DIMES DVD EMAIL YOUR PHOTO AND CONTACT INFO TO [email protected] 

IF YOU WANT VENDOR SPACE AT THE EVENT FOR $100 CALL REESE @ 773-392-6273

LIVE PERFORMANCES FROM 
WILD STYLE, LEOSKI D, THE EX, FOR MORE INFO ON THE EX MUSIC PLEASE LOG ONTO www.myspace.com/80theexperiment PHEAVE, RIO, BO DEAL, 89 COLD STILL, RUBBIE CRYSTILE, P PLUS, J VON, DL JOHNSON, JAY WATERS, G-MAR, BIG HUSS, CONNECTED FELLAZ & RIGGZ
SHOW TIME STARTS AT 1PM

CHECK OUT THIS CLIP FROM MY NEW DVD CHICAGO DUBS & DIMES VOL2. WHICH WILL BE ON SALE AT THE SHOW!!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 20 2009, 08:21 AM~13944745
> *Lets just get back on track homies ...... this topic aint about whos the best ...... the winner of the 3 wheel contest was determined by the people.....PEOPLES CHOICE.....LOUIE won fair and square and thats that..... if you think you can do better then bring it don't sing it.......
> 
> Shows gonna be a good one and we're still waiting on some calls to see if we can make the show even better....
> ...


You guys ALWAYS show everyone a good time


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 21 2009, 09:43 AM~13956846
> *You guys ALWAYS show everyone a good time
> *


  _We try and make it fun for everyone_


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 21 2009, 11:10 AM~13957646
> *  We try and make it fun for everyone
> *


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 21 2009, 06:18 AM~13955653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: are you gettin payed by these guys to be promoting this shit everywhere? you invading my comps show with this big wheels crap show!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 21 2009, 11:10 AM~13957646
> *  We try and make it fun for everyone
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*SOME PICS FROM OUR FIRST ANNUAL*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

rain or shine ill be there again.


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

The 3 Wheel Champ............ :biggrin: :0


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*VAMOOONOSSSS TTT*


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@May 24 2009, 12:07 AM~13982131
> *The 3 Wheel Champ............ :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Im takin it down this year...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@May 24 2009, 12:07 AM~13982131
> *The 3 Wheel Champ............ :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


  so you say...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@May 24 2009, 12:07 AM~13982131
> *The 3 Wheel Champ............ :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


  fixted/


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@May 24 2009, 07:27 PM~13985873
> *:uh:  Im takin it down this year...
> *


  ill call you eazyEXIT10286 when you dont win it.


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 24 2009, 10:49 PM~13987534
> * ill call you eazyEXIT10286 when you dont win it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *LOL*


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 24 2009, 10:49 PM~13987534
> * ill call you eazyEXIT10286 when you dont win it.
> *


You are so cool...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@May 25 2009, 08:35 PM~13994926
> *You are so cool...
> *


_*Post pics of the Caprice 3 wheelin...... I heard it does have a mean 3*_


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@May 25 2009, 08:35 PM~13994926
> *You are so cool...
> *


 :uh: :cheesy: i know huh!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 25 2009, 08:51 PM~13995156
> *Post pics of the Caprice 3 wheelin...... I heard it does have a mean 3
> *


:ugh: mamalo....


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Guys...

FYI..

I will be shooting this show for LRM..

So lets bring out all the big boys and have a great time..

See you guys soon..

Phil Gordon
Lowrider Magazine Photographer


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 02:18 PM~14002696
> *Hey Guys...
> 
> FYI..
> ...


*thanx homie.....can't wait to kick it .... we gonna show you how the Northern Illinois & Chitown homies get down......*










*Will be in the houuuussssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!*


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 25 2009, 08:51 PM~13995156
> *Post pics of the Caprice 3 wheelin...... I heard it does have a mean 3
> *


This is all I have,the corner of the bumper is about a half foot off the ground.When I do a rolling it scrapes nasty,the corners of the bumper are all spcraped off...


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 26 2009, 08:59 AM~13999328
> *:uh:  :cheesy: i know huh!
> *


I built my ride with my own two hands how about you?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@May 26 2009, 08:17 PM~14006437
> *I built my ride with my own two hands how about you?
> *


 :uh: i bought mine made...



idiot :twak: shows how much you know foo... take it easy on the shit talking buddy. dont need more butts hurt around me. :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 26 2009, 09:12 PM~14007285
> *:uh: i bought mine made...
> idiot :twak: shows how much you know foo... take it easy on the shit talking buddy. dont need more butts hurt around me. :biggrin:
> *


I knew it would get under your skin...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@May 26 2009, 09:27 PM~14007536
> *I knew it would get under your skin...
> *


 :uh: im trying to be nice lil buddy. at least i warned you.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 26 2009, 10:44 PM~14008757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy: you're on!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

well good night.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 26 2009, 10:45 PM~14008789
> *  :cheesy: you're on!
> *


:wave: qvole comps...... .


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 26 2009, 10:47 PM~14008823
> *:wave: qvole comps...... .
> *


  nothing and you comps? came into the computer room to smoke a cigarette and turn off the computer. i had my new antivirus program scanning.  looks like its gonna be a bad ass show comps. got a lot of guys coming at me for that trophy. i might just not show up and compete! :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 26 2009, 10:50 PM~14008863
> * nothing and you comps? came into the computer room to smoke a cigarette and turn off the computer. i had my new antivirus program scanning.   looks like its gonna be a bad ass show comps. got a lot of guys coming at me for that trophy. i might just not show up and compete! :cheesy:
> *


To bad you don't have that choice


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 26 2009, 10:51 PM~14008901
> *To bad you don't have that choice
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: damn it!

 ill be there comps no matter what happens! lets see what these guys got with my dealer bought caddy that came with hydros. :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 26 2009, 01:26 PM~14002765
> *thanx homie.....can't wait to kick it .... we gonna show you how the Northern Illinois & Chitown homies get down......
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 27 2009, 08:17 AM~14011843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your kankle bracelet? :burn:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 27 2009, 08:48 AM~14012066
> *your kankle bracelet? :burn:
> *


wahahahahahahaahhahahahhahahahhahahahhahahahhahahaha
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 27 2009, 08:48 AM~14012066
> *your kankle bracelet? :burn:
> *


Paisas necklace he ordered through Jagster


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 27 2009, 09:27 AM~14012476
> *Paisas necklace he ordered through Jagster
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 26 2009, 09:51 PM~14008901
> *To bad you don't have that choice
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SEE U THERE


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

3


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@May 27 2009, 09:39 AM~14012619
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SEE U THERE
> *


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 28 2009, 09:23 AM~14024109
> *
> *


gotti lonja bump!


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@May 28 2009, 03:34 PM~14028081
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 29 2009, 02:22 PM~14038292
> *:cheesy:
> *


Is your monte gonna be ready?Were comin with the Impala,the caprice ,and the monte... :cheesy:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@May 29 2009, 05:30 PM~14040155
> *Is your monte gonna be ready?Were comin with the Impala,the caprice ,and the monte... :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 03:18 PM~14002696
> *Hey Guys...
> 
> FYI..
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@May 26 2009, 02:18 PM~14002696
> *Hey Guys...
> 
> FYI..
> ...


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 30 2009, 08:20 AM~14044998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Registrations from 8:00am till 11:00am spread the word to your boys and homies.....and let them know also for those who don't know IMPORT CLASS has been eliminated!*


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 1 2009, 08:24 AM~14060417
> *Registrations from 8:00am till 11:00am spread the word to your boys and homies.....and let them know also for those who don't know IMPORT CLASS has been eliminated!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 1 2009, 08:24 AM~14060417
> *Registrations from 8:00am till 11:00am spread the word to your boys and homies.....and let them know also for those who don't know IMPORT CLASS has been eliminated!
> *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 29 2009, 08:10 AM~14034932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 1 2009, 11:54 AM~14061768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: dookie booty?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 1 2009, 01:26 PM~14062555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: paisa finished cuttin grass and headed over huh?


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 1 2009, 01:26 PM~14062555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@May 22 2009, 08:12 PM~13974083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some ???? on the rules.

can you participate for both


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 1 2009, 12:26 PM~14062555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 1 2009, 08:00 PM~14067161
> *some ???? on the rules.
> 
> can you participate for both
> *


 You can be the switchman for however many you want.. but a car can only be in one standard or King of the streets..


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 1 2009, 08:00 PM~14067161
> *some ???? on the rules.
> 
> can you participate for both
> *


 You can be the switchman for however many you want.. but a car can only be in one standard or King of the streets..


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 3 2009, 07:50 AM~14080782
> *
> *


_Wonder if Rudy will try the 3 wheel contest?_

*This year you will go only one full circle maybe 2 then go park up.....peoples choice for the 3 wheel contest so make it count..... if you go around and before completing the circle the car drops you can not restart you will be asked to park up..... *


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 3 2009, 10:52 AM~14082735
> *Wonder if Rudy will try the 3 wheel contest?
> 
> This year you will go only one full circle maybe 2 then go park up.....peoples choice for the 3 wheel contest so make it count..... if you go around and before completing the circle the car drops you can not restart you will be asked to park up.....
> *


WHO KNOWS.. SO ONE FULL CIRCLE HUH


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 3 2009, 12:14 PM~14082905
> *WHO KNOWS.. SO ONE FULL CIRCLE HUH
> *


_Yep one full circle......you guys can manage _ :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Jun 2 2009, 12:11 PM~14071229
> *You can be the switchman for however many you want..  but a car can only be in one standard or King of the streets..
> *












you say that there is a 25 inch zone to qualify for king of the street cup,how will you find out whats what.?
or you participate on the standard and then see if you qualify for the cup?


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 3 2009, 11:47 AM~14083194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If you enter in the king of the streets and your car only dose 15 or 20 inchs then you don't get the cup or the money... 

The only reason I put that in there is incase no high flyers can make it.. Solitos and I want to be sure there isn't any going for the easy money cuz nobody is in the class... 

The only way you would have to hop twice is if there is a tie..


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*ttt*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Jun 3 2009, 01:54 PM~14083761
> *If you enter in the king of the streets and your car only dose 15 or 20 inchs then you don't get the cup or the money...
> 
> The only reason I put that in there is incase no high flyers can make it.. Solitos and I want to be sure there isn't any going for the easy money cuz nobody is in the class...
> ...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 3 2009, 11:17 AM~14082934
> *Yep one full circle......you guys can manage   :biggrin:
> *


TTMFT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 3 2009, 11:52 AM~14082735
> *Wonder if Rudy will try the 3 wheel contest?
> 
> This year you will go only one full circle maybe 2 then go park up.....peoples choice for the 3 wheel contest so make it count..... if you go around and before completing the circle the car drops you can not restart you will be asked to park up.....
> *


  different spot though comps? not an excuse but the caddy cant do a very good full turn if the space aint there.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 4 2009, 07:56 AM~14091724
> * different spot though comps? not an excuse but the caddy cant do a very good full turn if the space aint there.
> *


 :uh: 
when u got skills u dont need alot of room :0


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 4 2009, 06:56 AM~14091724
> * different spot though comps? not an excuse but the caddy cant do a very good full turn if the space aint there.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 4 2009, 06:59 AM~14091749
> *:uh:
> when u got skills u dont need alot of room  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 4 2009, 07:56 AM~14091724
> * different spot though comps? not an excuse but the caddy cant do a very good full turn if the space aint there.
> *


_Yeah your probably not gonna be the only one to say that .... hmmmm maybe we gotta do some re considering as far as that goes cause yes it will be in the same spot..... lemme go out there tonight and take a good look and go from there..... _


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 4 2009, 07:59 AM~14091749
> *:uh:
> when u got skills u dont need alot of room  :0
> *


  no seas idiota. believe me we dont fit. its like most of the great america rides.  tight.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 4 2009, 07:59 AM~14091755
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


:twak: will you even have a car to drive that day?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 4 2009, 08:00 AM~14091761
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :twak: dont try to be all funny in here idiot. we all know your lack of any kind of skills.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

Gotti[/i]@Jun 4 2009 said:


> [/b]


  either that comps, or just move the crowd back. plus a lot of people were sitting on the cars. some folks dont like when people sit on they cars. i dont mind it cuz mine wasnt parked! :cheesy:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

Gotti+Jun 4 2009 said:


> [/b]


  TRUE MI COMPA



> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 07:29 AM~14092005
> *:twak: will you even have a car to drive that day?
> *


I SURE DO WILL U :biggrin: 

<!--QuoteBegin-louies90[/i]@Jun 4 2009, 07:31 AM~14092017
*:uh: :twak: dont try to be all funny in here idiot. we all know your lack of any kind of skills.
*[/quote]
FUCK U RETARD


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 4 2009, 08:29 AM~14091996
> * no seas idiota. believe me we dont fit. its like most of the great america rides.  tight.
> *


:rofl: 
i aint gonna lie id be scared to run over a lil kid cause as we all know (those who 3wheel) we are limited to wat we can see when the cars up there i just pray nothing gets in front of me


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 4 2009, 09:33 AM~14092504
> *:rofl:
> i aint gonna lie id be scared to run over a lil kid cause as we all know (those who 3wheel) we are limited to wat we can see when the cars up there i just pray nothing gets in front of me
> *


Nah carnal we'll make sure everyone stays back.......


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

....


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 4 2009, 09:48 AM~14092634
> *Nah carnal we'll make sure everyone stays back.......
> *


  cause we got some big ass cars we need room (well i dont louie does) i DONT have a problem getting it up :biggrin: .... the car that is :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 4 2009, 04:02 PM~14096040
> *  cause we got some big ass cars we need room (well i dont louie does) i DONT have a problem getting it up  :biggrin: .... the car that is :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :angry:  you've been talking to my wife i see.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors+Jun 4 2009, 03:02 PM~14096040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 IS OKAY LOUIE JUST GET SUM MORE BATTERIES


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 5 2009, 06:18 AM~14101917
> *ME EITHER HOMIE :biggrin:
> :0 IS OKAY LOUIE JUST GET SUM MORE BATTERIES
> *


 :uh: ***** you couldnt even get it up to see what your ex-shitbox used to do. :cheesy: 

 is that what they are calling it now?


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 5 2009, 06:30 AM~14102234
> *:uh: ***** you couldnt even get it up to see what your ex-shitbox used to do. :cheesy:
> 
> is that what they are calling it now?
> *


I HAVE NO PROBLEM GETTING IT UP PENDEJO  DONT TWIST THIS SHIT ON ME BCUZ THEY CALLED U OUT ON IT :biggrin:  I GUESS I WOULD HAVE TO SHOW U HOW I DO IT ON DA STREET THEN HUH  

WELL I GUESS IT IS HOMIE


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 4 2009, 08:42 PM~14098659
> *:uh:  :angry:   you've been talking to my wife i see.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 5 2009, 08:35 AM~14103032
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 5 2009, 08:01 AM~14102402
> *I HAVE NO PROBLEM GETTING IT UP PENDEJO   DONT TWIST THIS SHIT ON ME BCUZ THEY CALLED U OUT ON IT :biggrin:    I GUESS I WOULD HAVE TO SHOW U HOW I DO IT ON DA STREET THEN HUH
> 
> WELL I GUESS IT IS HOMIE
> *


 :uh: yous a fucking idiot!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Jun 5 2009, 08:45 AM~14103154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

i say for the sake of this topic as far as the 3 wheeling competition instead of singing it lets just bring it 

*edit*
as long as there are competitors and there is room everything else is "the peoples choice"


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 5 2009, 10:46 AM~14103698
> *i say for the sake of this topic as far as the 3 wheeling competition instead of singing it lets just bring it
> 
> *edit*
> ...


  aye aye capt save a topic.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 5 2009, 11:06 AM~14103856
> * aye aye capt save a topic.
> *


 :biggrin: 

so whats up louie?


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 5 2009, 09:46 AM~14103698
> *i say for the sake of this topic as far as the 3 wheeling competition instead of singing it lets just bring it
> 
> *edit*
> ...


IT BE NICE TO SEE THEM 3WHEELS



> _Originally posted by louies90+Jun 5 2009, 10:06 AM~14103856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U CALLING LOUIE OUT HOMIE


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 5 2009, 11:09 AM~14103873
> *:biggrin:
> 
> so whats up louie?
> *


nada carnal. just got back to work after two days of being off with my kids.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 5 2009, 11:11 AM~14103886
> *U CALLING LOUIE OUT HOMIE
> *


:nono:
we both know what we got and what it do its up to the people to decide what they like now wat we like


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 5 2009, 11:23 AM~14103984
> *nada carnal. just got back to work after two days of being off with my kids.
> *


thats cool let me guess graduations? or picnics or both LOL :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 5 2009, 11:23 AM~14103990
> *:nono:
> we both know what we got and what it do its up to the people to decide what they like now wat we like
> *


  exactly. gotta get passed this whole competition thing. i talk a lot of shit but thats just for fun.(and cuz im an asshole) i wish everyone luck though. lets show these people what we got, and give them a show to never forget.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 5 2009, 11:24 AM~14103997
> *thats cool let me guess graduations? or picnics or both LOL  :biggrin:
> *


picnics for both. i had more fun with my sons cuz it was more organized. my daughters was cool cuz it was more one on one thing. but i sat there waiting two hours for them to show up at the park. :angry:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors+Jun 5 2009, 10:23 AM~14103990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U SURE DO TALK THAT SHIT N SUM BUT WE ALL KNOW IS PURO PEDO UP IN HERE. ILL BE WATCHING U GUYS DO UR STUNTS ON THEM 3WHEELS


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 5 2009, 11:35 AM~14104095
> *:uh: :nono:
> YES SIR IS ALL TO DA PPLZ
> U SURE DO TALK THAT SHIT N SUM BUT WE ALL KNOW IS PURO PEDO UP IN HERE. ILL BE WATCHING U GUYS DO UR STUNTS ON THEM 3WHEELS
> *


  but truly im a nice guy. drop fest last year and solitos show last year ate up my right front tire. i need a new tire before i compete.  i had never seen a tire missing chunks of rubber like mine are right now.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 5 2009, 10:38 AM~14104120
> * but truly im a nice guy. drop fest last year and solitos show last year ate up my right front tire. i need a new tire before i compete.  i had never seen a tire missing chunks of rubber like mine are right now.
> *


WAUKEGAN TIRE GOT THEM HOMIE  HANKOOK $62.90. IAM GOIN BACK FOR ONE MORE


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 5 2009, 11:42 AM~14104156
> *WAUKEGAN TIRE GOT THEM HOMIE  HANKOOK $62.90. IAM GOIN BACK FOR ONE MORE
> *


i might have to get two of them. i dont know if they make my tire anymore. i dont remember the size either.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 5 2009, 10:44 AM~14104165
> *i might have to get two of them. i dont know if they make my tire anymore. i dont remember the size either.
> *


TRUST ME BRO THEY GOT THEM 175/70/14 I JUST GOT ONE LAST WEEK THEY HAVE THEM IN STOCK


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 5 2009, 11:35 AM~14104095
> *:uh: :nono:
> YES SIR IS ALL TO DA PPLZ
> U SURE DO TALK THAT SHIT N SUM BUT WE ALL KNOW IS PURO PEDO</span> UP IN HERE. <span style=\'color:red\'>ILL BE WATCHING U GUYS DO UR STUNTS ON THEM 3WHEELS
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 5 2009, 11:45 AM~14104174
> *TRUST ME BRO THEY GOT THEM 175/70/14 I JUST GOT ONE LAST WEEK THEY HAVE THEM IN STOCK
> *


  ill have to go get one next week.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti+Jun 5 2009, 10:48 AM~14104195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF THEY MOUNT IT FOR U IS $85.00 BUCKS BRO


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 5 2009, 11:53 AM~14104237
> *DO OR DIE MI COMPA IN COUPLE HOURS
> IF THEY MOUNT IT FOR U  IS $85.00 BUCKS BRO
> *


  then i should just drop it off tomorrow then.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 5 2009, 11:04 AM~14104333
> * then i should just drop it off tomorrow then.
> *


YES SIR IF THEY NOT BUSY THEY CAN DO IT LESS THEN HOUR, I TOOK MINE IN N IT WAS DONE IN HALF


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 5 2009, 12:10 PM~14104381
> *YES SIR IF THEY NOT BUSY THEY CAN DO IT LESS THEN HOUR, I TOOK MINE IN N IT WAS DONE IN HALF
> *


  thanks for letting me know.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 5 2009, 11:21 AM~14104486
> * thanks for letting me know.
> *


YE SSIRRRRRRR


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Jun 5 2009, 11:31 AM~14104046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my 14s are deformed and flat so i got 13s now :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 5 2009, 12:36 PM~14104632
> *x100 cause at the end its all about the people gotta have them want to come back next year for more
> :scrutinize: i would have left :roflmao: be like WTF u guys are 2 hours late  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


  

:angry: i would have but i had my daughters lunch with me.

:0 how in the fuck did you do that?


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 5 2009, 11:51 AM~14104774
> *
> 
> :angry: i would have but i had my daughters lunch with me.
> ...


PURO 3WHEELING


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 5 2009, 12:42 PM~14104156
> *WAUKEGAN TIRE GOT THEM HOMIE  HANKOOK $62.90. IAM GOIN BACK FOR ONE MORE
> *


Are they whitewalls? What's the address and number?


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

shit cant wait for this :biggrin:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Jun 7 2009, 12:20 AM~14115989
> *shit cant wait for this :biggrin:
> *


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Jun 5 2009, 08:40 PM~14108537
> *Are they whitewalls? What's the address and number?
> *


WHITE WALLS BRO. I DONT HAVE THERE NUMBER BUT IS WAUKEGAN TIRE COMPANY


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*To The Top*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 8 2009, 02:04 PM~14127854
> *To The Top
> *


 :uh:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 8 2009, 02:33 PM~14128156
> *:uh:
> *


you & your car gonna be there?


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 8 2009, 07:40 PM~14132235
> *you & your car gonna be there?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 8 2009, 08:40 PM~14132235
> *you & your car gonna be there?
> *


He don't have a choice guey :cheesy:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 8 2009, 08:40 PM~14132235
> *you & your car gonna be there?
> *


  a huevo carnalito.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 9 2009, 08:24 AM~14136739
> *He don't have a choice guey  :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: i do! but i like you guys to much.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 9 2009, 08:39 AM~14137316
> *:angry: i do! but i like you guys to much.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Jun 5 2009, 12:51 PM~14104774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u got it i guess u was three wheeling too much and they are just completely f**ked up


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 9 2009, 09:52 AM~14137422
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: que pendejo?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 9 2009, 10:36 AM~14137894
> *oh that sucked yeah u would have made her starve good thing u waited  :biggrin:
> u got it i guess u was three wheeling too much and they are just completely f**ked up
> *


  cant let that happen to my daughter. 



 as much as i can. i had to stop now though cuz i dont want that bitch popping on me.


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 9 2009, 01:10 PM~14140149
> *:uh: que pendejo?
> *


QUE PUTO


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 10 2009, 06:24 AM~14147686
> *QUE PUTO
> *


 :uh: :twak: no seas estupido!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 10 2009, 06:46 AM~14147994
> *:uh: :twak: no seas estupido!
> *


WATEVER PUNK AZZ


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Can't wait even though my car won't be there.


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 11 2009, 06:11 AM~14158506
> *TTT
> *


x2


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 11 2009, 11:20 AM~14160454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see only you had dinner.. :burn:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 11 2009, 12:40 PM~14161152
> *i see only you had dinner.. :burn:
> *


_wahahahahaha_ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 11 2009, 10:20 AM~14160454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DINNER HUH!! :0


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 11 2009, 02:04 PM~14161921
> *DINNER HUH!!  :0
> *


Rock N' Roll Mcdonalds that night :cheesy:


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

*!Limited Space for the car show......IMPORT CLASS HAS BEEN ELIMINATED......car show registration is from 8:00-11:00 Registration for the hoppers goes till 1:00pm ...... Live DJ .....raffles......and this year we doing the hop bigger then before this year we're doing KING OF THE NORTHERN ILLINOIS STREETS...... A cup and $250.00 will be awarded!!! LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THE SHOW sooo make sure rides are looking proper and the club shirts are ironed cause we gotta show them how we do it out here!!!!*


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Jun 11 2009, 05:27 PM~14163409
> *!Limited Space for the car show......IMPORT CLASS HAS BEEN ELIMINATED......car show registration is from 8:00-11:00 Registration for the hoppers goes till 1:00pm ...... Live DJ .....raffles......and this year we doing the hop bigger then before this year we're doing KING OF THE NORTHERN ILLINOIS STREETS...... A cup and $250.00 will be awarded!!! LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING THE SHOW sooo make sure rides are looking proper and the club shirts are ironed cause we gotta show them how we do it out here!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 11 2009, 01:34 PM~14161658
> *wahahahahaha :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 10 2009, 09:49 AM~14149562
> *Can't wait even though my car won't be there.
> *


x2
wish my car was ready,but at least ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Jun 12 2009, 06:59 AM~14169385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


please delete this comment.


----------



## royboy64 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Jun 11 2009, 05:28 PM~14163429
> *
> 
> 
> ...












Will be there!!!!!


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by royboy64_@Jun 12 2009, 08:12 PM~14175586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Sueños Divinos will make the drive up!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

_Limited space homies keep it in mind
- IMPORT CLASS HAS BEEN ELIMINATED (NO IMPORTS & NO MUSCLE CARS)
-REGISTRATION IS FROM 8:00AM - 11:00AM 
-REGISTRATION FOR HOPPERS GOES TILL 1:OOPM
- $20.00 FOR CARS
-$15.00 FOR LOWRIDER BIKES
-KING OF THE NORTHERN ILLINOIS STREETS CUP WILL BE UP FOR GRABS
-NO GRILLS
-LEAVE BAD ATTITUDES AT HOME
-GOODIE BAGS AND DASH PLAQUES FOR THE FIRST 50 CARS
- LIMITED SUPPLY OF LOWRIDER SUPREME T-SHIRTS & LOWRIDER SUPREME CD WILL BE RAFFLED OFF
- LIVE DJ (BUMPING THEM OLDIES & FREESTYLE)
- 3 WHEEL CHAMP WILL BE POPPIN AGAIN THIS YEAR (PEOPLES CHOICE)
- BIGGER TROPHYS & LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE_


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_Limited space homies keep it in mind
- IMPORT CLASS HAS BEEN ELIMINATED (NO IMPORTS & NO MUSCLE CARS)
-REGISTRATION IS FROM 8:00AM - 11:00AM 
-REGISTRATION FOR HOPPERS GOES TILL 1:OOPM
- $20.00 FOR CARS
-$15.00 FOR LOWRIDER BIKES
-KING OF THE NORTHERN ILLINOIS STREETS CUP WILL BE UP FOR GRABS
-NO GRILLS
-LEAVE BAD ATTITUDES AT HOME
-GOODIE BAGS AND DASH PLAQUES FOR THE FIRST 50 CARS
- LIMITED SUPPLY OF LOWRIDER SUPREME T-SHIRTS & LOWRIDER SUPREME CD WILL BE RAFFLED OFF
- LIVE DJ (BUMPING THEM OLDIES & FREESTYLE)
- 3 WHEEL CHAMP WILL BE POPPIN AGAIN THIS YEAR (PEOPLES CHOICE)
- BIGGER TROPHYS & LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE_

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers+Jun 14 2009, 08:42 PM~14190318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Jun 14 2009, 09:42 PM~14190318
> *Limited space homies keep it in mind
> - IMPORT CLASS HAS BEEN ELIMINATED (NO IMPORTS & NO MUSCLE CARS)
> -REGISTRATION IS FROM 8:00AM - 11:00AM
> ...


  GUESS I CANT SHOW UP AT 1130AM.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 15 2009, 10:58 AM~14195071
> * GUESS I CANT SHOW UP AT 1130AM.
> *


NOPE


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 15 2009, 12:02 PM~14195122
> *NOPE
> *


  damn. can i bribe tank?


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

drivin from milwaukee i think


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 15 2009, 11:29 AM~14195417
> * damn. can i bribe tank?
> *


HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM WHO KNOWS NAW I DONT THINK SO :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 15 2009, 01:44 PM~14196094
> *drivin from milwaukee i think
> *


Hope you come down and kick it homie


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 15 2009, 02:45 PM~14196699
> *Hope you come down and kick it homie
> *


 :uh: mamalo.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 15 2009, 11:58 AM~14195071
> * GUESS I CANT SHOW UP AT 1130AM.
> *


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

cant wait... 4 of us bringin our rides, mabe more.....


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Jun 15 2009, 11:36 PM~14203364
> *cant wait...  4 of us bringin our rides, mabe more.....
> *


  HOPE 2 C U THERE


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Can't wait boyz this is always a good show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

lets see if these lil bad boys are done for the 28th.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 16 2009, 08:22 AM~14204706
> *lets see if these lil bad boys are done for the 28th.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


_*Bad ass fucken work*_


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_Limited space homies keep it in mind
- IMPORT CLASS HAS BEEN ELIMINATED (NO IMPORTS & NO MUSCLE CARS)
-REGISTRATION IS FROM 8:00AM - 11:00AM 
-REGISTRATION FOR HOPPERS GOES TILL 1:OOPM
- $20.00 FOR CARS
-$15.00 FOR LOWRIDER BIKES
-KING OF THE NORTHERN ILLINOIS STREETS CUP WILL BE UP FOR GRABS
-NO GRILLS
-LEAVE BAD ATTITUDES AT HOME
-GOODIE BAGS AND DASH PLAQUES FOR THE FIRST 50 CARS
- LIMITED SUPPLY OF LOWRIDER SUPREME T-SHIRTS & LOWRIDER SUPREME CD WILL BE RAFFLED OFF
- LIVE DJ (BUMPING THEM OLDIES & FREESTYLE)
- 3 WHEEL CHAMP WILL BE POPPIN AGAIN THIS YEAR (PEOPLES CHOICE)
- BIGGER TROPHYS & LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE_


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 16 2009, 09:43 AM~14205171
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> Bad ass fucken work
> *


  thanks comps.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 16 2009, 09:43 AM~14205171
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> Bad ass fucken work
> *


I KNOW I BUILD SOME NICE SHIT HUH!!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 16 2009, 10:06 AM~14205421
> *I KNOW I BUILD SOME NICE SHIT HUH!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jun 16 2009, 09:06 AM~14205421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

switch man will be in da house putting it down


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 16 2009, 01:41 PM~14207542
> *switch man will be in da house putting it down
> *


:scrutinize: where?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 16 2009, 01:58 PM~14207692
> *:scrutinize: where?
> *


 :roflmao: *x2* :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 16 2009, 03:53 PM~14208765
> *:roflmao: x2  :roflmao:
> *


i think they think yous a chapter of the cali solitos. :dunno:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 16 2009, 08:45 AM~14205199
> *Limited space homies keep it in mind
> - IMPORT CLASS HAS BEEN ELIMINATED (NO IMPORTS & NO MUSCLE CARS)
> -REGISTRATION IS FROM 8:00AM - 11:00AM
> ...


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

_Limited space homies keep it in mind
- IMPORT CLASS HAS BEEN ELIMINATED (NO IMPORTS & NO MUSCLE CARS)
-REGISTRATION IS FROM 8:00AM - 11:00AM 
-REGISTRATION FOR HOPPERS GOES TILL 1:OOPM
- $20.00 FOR CARS
-$15.00 FOR LOWRIDER BIKES
-KING OF THE NORTHERN ILLINOIS STREETS CUP WILL BE UP FOR GRABS
-NO GRILLS
-LEAVE BAD ATTITUDES AT HOME
-GOODIE BAGS AND DASH PLAQUES FOR THE FIRST 50 CARS
- LIMITED SUPPLY OF LOWRIDER SUPREME T-SHIRTS & LOWRIDER SUPREME CD WILL BE RAFFLED OFF
- LIVE DJ (BUMPING THEM OLDIES & FREESTYLE)
- 3 WHEEL CHAMP WILL BE POPPIN AGAIN THIS YEAR (PEOPLES CHOICE)
- BIGGER TROPHYS & LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE_


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 16 2009, 07:22 AM~14204706
> *lets see if these lil bad boys are done for the 28th.
> 
> 
> ...


they better be there
or at least one of them :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 16 2009, 03:03 PM~14208857
> *i think they think yous a chapter of the cali solitos. :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Jun 16 2009, 07:53 PM~14210849
> *they better be there
> or at least one of them :biggrin:
> *


  they should all be there.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 17 2009, 07:19 AM~14215577
> * they should all be there.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 17 2009, 09:56 AM~14216349
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

ttt


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 17 2009, 04:39 PM~14220362
> *ttt
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

only if I'd not told myself I would drive to Chicago again after coming home only if. That's such a drive in a lowlow from Duluth


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 18 2009, 03:03 AM~14225856
> *only if I'd not told myself I would drive to Chicago again after coming home only if. That's such a drive in a lowlow from Duluth
> *


:scrutinize: guat?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 18 2009, 08:24 AM~14226608
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 18 2009, 07:19 AM~14226572
> *:scrutinize: guat?
> *


Had a bad experience on my way back from Toledo Ohio through Chicago. And from Duluth mn to Chicago a trip and a half for real. But I know I would love to go. Just don't have the cash really


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 18 2009, 03:01 PM~14230200
> *Had a bad experience on my way back from Toledo Ohio through Chicago. And from Duluth mn to Chicago a trip and a half for real. But I know I would love to go. Just don't have the cash really
> *


  oh well. next time.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Jun 16 2009, 07:53 PM~14210849
> *they better be there
> or at least one of them :biggrin:
> *


more pics primed lastnight.

getting them ready to spray


























here they are sprayed


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 18 2009, 03:13 PM~14230910
> *more pics primed lastnight.
> 
> getting them ready to spray
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 18 2009, 03:13 PM~14230910
> *more pics primed lastnight.
> 
> getting them ready to spray
> ...


GOOD WORK


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_Limited space homies keep it in mind
- IMPORT CLASS HAS BEEN ELIMINATED (NO IMPORTS & NO MUSCLE CARS)
-REGISTRATION IS FROM 8:00AM - 11:00AM 
-REGISTRATION FOR HOPPERS GOES TILL 1:OOPM
- $20.00 FOR CARS
*-$25.00 for hoppers*
-$15.00 FOR LOWRIDER BIKES
-KING OF THE NORTHERN ILLINOIS STREETS CUP WILL BE UP FOR GRABS
-NO GRILLS
-LEAVE BAD ATTITUDES AT HOME
-GOODIE BAGS AND DASH PLAQUES FOR THE FIRST 50 CARS
- LIMITED SUPPLY OF LOWRIDER SUPREME T-SHIRTS & LOWRIDER SUPREME CD WILL BE RAFFLED OFF
- LIVE DJ (BUMPING THEM OLDIES & FREESTYLE)
- 3 WHEEL CHAMP WILL BE POPPIN AGAIN THIS YEAR (PEOPLES CHOICE)
- BIGGER TROPHYS & LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE_


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Getting excited! We doing big things to get ready for the show


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 19 2009, 08:07 AM~14237523
> *Getting excited! We doing big things to get ready for the show
> *


 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 19 2009, 08:07 AM~14237523
> *Getting excited! We doing big things to get ready for the show
> *


:cheesy: how big?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A BAD ASS SHOW HOMIE!


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 19 2009, 07:07 AM~14237523
> *Getting excited! We doing big things to get ready for the show
> *


pics or its not happenin :biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 19 2009, 09:05 AM~14237514
> *Limited space homies keep it in mind
> - IMPORT CLASS HAS BEEN ELIMINATED (NO IMPORTS & NO MUSCLE CARS)
> -REGISTRATION IS FROM 8:00AM - 11:00AM
> ...


EL Barrio will be there. Save us some spots carnal


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

_Limited space homies keep it in mind
- IMPORT CLASS HAS BEEN ELIMINATED (NO IMPORTS & NO MUSCLE CARS)
-REGISTRATION IS FROM 8:00AM - 11:00AM 
-REGISTRATION FOR HOPPERS GOES TILL 1:OOPM
- $20.00 FOR CARS
*-$25.00 for hoppers*
-$15.00 FOR LOWRIDER BIKES
-KING OF THE NORTHERN ILLINOIS STREETS CUP WILL BE UP FOR GRABS
-NO GRILLS
-LEAVE BAD ATTITUDES AT HOME
-GOODIE BAGS AND DASH PLAQUES FOR THE FIRST 50 CARS
- LIMITED SUPPLY OF LOWRIDER SUPREME T-SHIRTS & LOWRIDER SUPREME CD WILL BE RAFFLED OFF
- LIVE DJ (BUMPING THEM OLDIES & FREESTYLE)
- 3 WHEEL CHAMP WILL BE POPPIN AGAIN THIS YEAR (PEOPLES CHOICE)
- BIGGER TROPHYS & LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE_


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 21 2009, 01:06 PM~14254602
> *Limited space homies keep it in mind
> - IMPORT CLASS HAS BEEN ELIMINATED (NO IMPORTS & NO MUSCLE CARS)
> -REGISTRATION IS FROM 8:00AM - 11:00AM
> ...


GETTING CLOSER~~~


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

THIS IS HOW SOLITOS DO IT!! MYSELF,LALI & GUERRITO


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## royboy64 (Apr 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by royboy64_@Jun 22 2009, 09:15 PM~14267373
> *TTT
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=483895 :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_Limited space homies keep it in mind
- IMPORT CLASS HAS BEEN ELIMINATED (NO IMPORTS & NO MUSCLE CARS)
-REGISTRATION IS FROM 8:00AM - 11:00AM 
-REGISTRATION FOR HOPPERS GOES TILL 1:OOPM
- $20.00 FOR CARS
*-$25.00 for hoppers*
-$15.00 FOR LOWRIDER BIKES
-KING OF THE NORTHERN ILLINOIS STREETS CUP WILL BE UP FOR GRABS
-NO GRILLS
-LEAVE BAD ATTITUDES AT HOME
-GOODIE BAGS AND DASH PLAQUES FOR THE FIRST 50 CARS
- LIMITED SUPPLY OF LOWRIDER SUPREME T-SHIRTS & LOWRIDER SUPREME CD WILL BE RAFFLED OFF
- LIVE DJ (BUMPING THEM OLDIES & FREESTYLE)
- 3 WHEEL CHAMP WILL BE POPPIN AGAIN THIS YEAR (PEOPLES CHOICE)
- BIGGER TROPHYS & LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE_


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 23 2009, 07:39 AM~14271158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 23 2009, 08:49 AM~14271212
> *:thumbsup:
> *


looks like a smaller bigman in the back que no compa?


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

fuck... my alternator will be fixed but probably exhaust will not be done... shit.. i wanna go BAD!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 23 2009, 10:33 AM~14272029
> *fuck... my alternator will be fixed but probably exhaust will not be done... shit.. i wanna go BAD!
> *


Good luck homie..... hope to see you there regardless homie :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti+Jun 23 2009, 07:54 AM~14271249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE U CAN MAKE IT HOMIE


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

4MORE DAYS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 23 2009, 08:39 AM~14271158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=484183


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*It's going down homies*


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

GONNA BE A DAMN GOOD SHOW HOMIES


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

TOGETHER WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM SOLITOS C.C.   :biggrin: :thumbsup: : :wave:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Jun 24 2009, 08:50 PM~14288435
> *TOGETHER WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM SOLITOS C.C.     :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :  :wave:
> *


_Thanx for the support homies..... _


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 24 2009, 01:27 PM~14284747
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=484183
> *


*That's Right! I will be in Chicago,IL again This weekend for the solitos C.C Picnic!Solitos C.C and Joe from South Side Cruisers is flying me out to this show This weekend! I will be out there Friday Morning! Chicago and the rest of the Midwest Lets do it again get ready to Ride and Hop cause ts going down!* :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 24 2009, 11:07 PM~14290377
> *That's Right! I will be in Chicago,IL again This weekend for the solitos C.C Picnic!Solitos C.C and Joe from South Side Cruisers is flying me out to this show This weekend! I will be out there Friday Morning! Chicago and the rest of the Midwest Lets do it again get ready to Ride and Hop cause ts going down! :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :werd:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 24 2009, 10:07 PM~14290377
> *That's Right! I will be in Chicago,IL again This weekend for the solitos C.C CAR SHOW!Solitos C.C and Joe from South Side Cruisers is flying me out to this show This weekend! I will be out there Friday Morning! Chicago and the rest of the Midwest Lets do it again get ready to Ride and Hop cause ts going down! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

AztecA will be there  


AND that includes ME too :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE IN THE PINCHE CASA!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors+Jun 25 2009, 07:24 AM~14292831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR DA SUPPORT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Jun 24 2009, 08:26 PM~14288204
> *GONNA BE A DAMN GOOD SHOW HOMIES
> *


Wish you could make it mi Chuckles


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

im almost ready


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 25 2009, 09:35 AM~14293455
> *im almost ready
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_Limited space homies keep it in mind
- IMPORT CLASS HAS BEEN ELIMINATED (NO IMPORTS & NO MUSCLE CARS)
-REGISTRATION IS FROM 8:00AM - 11:00AM 
-REGISTRATION FOR HOPPERS GOES TILL 1:OOPM
- $20.00 FOR CARS
*-$25.00 for hoppers*
-$15.00 FOR LOWRIDER BIKES
-KING OF THE NORTHERN ILLINOIS STREETS CUP WILL BE UP FOR GRABS
-NO GRILLS
-LEAVE BAD ATTITUDES AT HOME
-GOODIE BAGS AND DASH PLAQUES FOR THE FIRST 50 CARS
- LIMITED SUPPLY OF LOWRIDER SUPREME T-SHIRTS & LOWRIDER SUPREME CD WILL BE RAFFLED OFF
- LIVE DJ (BUMPING THEM OLDIES & FREESTYLE)
- 3 WHEEL CHAMP WILL BE POPPIN AGAIN THIS YEAR (PEOPLES CHOICE)
- BIGGER TROPHYS & LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE_


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

hopin I can atleast stop through.. seein if this dude can do my exhaust this weekend, and my new alternator should be here by then


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 25 2009, 09:30 AM~14294031
> *Limited space homies keep it in mind
> - IMPORT CLASS HAS BEEN ELIMINATED (NO IMPORTS & NO MUSCLE CARS)
> -REGISTRATION IS FROM 8:00AM - 11:00AM
> ...


3 MORE DAYS


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

YO ROLLIN WILL BE HERE FOR THE SHOW, HE ALSO BEEN COMING TO THE CHI AND THE MIDWEST TO GET ALL UR RIDES ON THE VIDS. NOW ITS ON US TO PICK UP THE NEW V.13 DVD AND HIS NEW T SHIRTS. PM ROLLIN FOR XXXL SIZES  AND PICK UP A DVD 
ITS THE BEST ONE OUT THERE.










PS: HE DID BEAT JOE IN BEER CHUGING :0


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Jun 25 2009, 07:29 PM~14299438
> *YO ROLLIN WILL BE HERE FOR THE SHOW, HE ALSO BEEN COMING TO THE CHI AND THE  MIDWEST TO GET ALL UR RIDES ON THE VIDS. NOW ITS ON US TO PICK UP THE NEW V.13 DVD AND HIS NEW T SHIRTS. PM ROLLIN FOR XXXL SIZES    AND PICK UP A DVD
> ITS THE BEST ONE OUT THERE.
> PS: HE DID BEAT JOE IN BEER CHUGING  :0
> *


_That deserves my purchase...if he's got stuff with him it will sell at the show.... _ :cheesy:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

just a couple more days :thumbsup:


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks in advanced to everyone supporting out show this sunday, lets show everyone how we do it in the midwest homies.....


----------



## THE_STIG (May 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@Jun 25 2009, 11:27 PM~14302987
> *thanks in advanced to everyone supporting out show this sunday, lets show everyone how we do it in the midwest homies.....
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIRRRRRRRRR... 2 MORE DAYS


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

hno:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*94W
Exit onto Belvidere Rd/IL-120 Continue to follow IL-120 for 8 miles
Slight right at IL-134/E Main St Continue to follow IL-134 for 1.5 miles
Sharky's Billiards & Sports Bar
601 Railroad AveRound Lake, IL 60073
*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_Limited space homies keep it in mind
- IMPORT CLASS HAS BEEN ELIMINATED (NO IMPORTS & NO MUSCLE CARS)
-REGISTRATION IS FROM 8:00AM - 11:00AM 
-REGISTRATION FOR HOPPERS GOES TILL 1:OOPM
- $20.00 FOR CARS
*-$25.00 for hoppers*
-$15.00 FOR LOWRIDER BIKES
-KING OF THE NORTHERN ILLINOIS STREETS CUP WILL BE UP FOR GRABS
-NO GRILLS
-LEAVE BAD ATTITUDES AT HOME
-GOODIE BAGS AND DASH PLAQUES FOR THE FIRST 50 CARS
- LIMITED SUPPLY OF LOWRIDER SUPREME T-SHIRTS & LOWRIDER SUPREME CD WILL BE RAFFLED OFF
- LIVE DJ (BUMPING THEM OLDIES & FREESTYLE)
- 3 WHEEL CHAMP WILL BE POPPIN AGAIN THIS YEAR (PEOPLES CHOICE)
- BIGGER TROPHYS & LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE_


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

cant wait


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

i aint going.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 26 2009, 10:02 AM~14305407
> *i aint going.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 26 2009, 10:04 AM~14305423
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 26 2009, 10:10 AM~14305472
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


como dice el dicho 
ENTRE MENOS BURROS MAS OLOTES :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 26 2009, 10:11 AM~14305483
> *como dice el dicho
> ENTRE MENOS BURROS MAS OLOTES  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: *GUAT? * 

you mean elotes idiota? :cheesy:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 26 2009, 10:27 AM~14305642
> *:uh: GUAT?
> 
> you mean elotes idiota? :cheesy:
> *


NO ESTUPIDO OLOTES


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

use google para que sepas pendejo 
its the LESS THE MERRIER 
:biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 24 2009, 11:07 PM~14290377
> *That's Right! I will be in Chicago,IL again This weekend for the solitos C.C Car show!Solitos C.C and Joe from South Side Cruisers is flying me out to this show This weekend! I will be out there Friday Morning! Chicago and the rest of the Midwest Lets do it again get ready to Ride and Hop cause ts going down! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 26 2009, 08:57 AM~14304800
> *
> hey homie 94 or 41? wat u recommend?*


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 26 2009, 09:37 AM~14305733
> *
> hey homie 94 or 41? wat u recommend?
> *


94 BE FASTER


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 26 2009, 10:42 AM~14305776
> *94 BE FASTER
> *


this MAY SOUND RETARDED AND WELL JUST PLAIN STUPID LOL but mapquest said 41 is faster


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 26 2009, 10:43 AM~14305790
> *this MAY SOUND RETARDED AND WELL JUST PLAIN STUPID LOL but mapquest said 41 is faster
> *


_Rte. 41 to 137 .... 137 go right ..... take it to Rte. 120 and make a left .... follow IL-120 for 8 miles
Slight right at IL-134/E Main St Continue to follow IL-134 for 1.5 miles
Sharky's Billiards & Sports Bar
601 Railroad AveRound Lake, IL 60073
_

_*MIGHT BE FASTER.....THATS ANOTHER WAY TO GO!*_


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 26 2009, 10:55 AM~14305866
> *Rte. 41 to 137 .... 137 go right ..... take it to Rte. 120 and make a left .... follow IL-120 for 8 miles
> Slight right at IL-134/E Main St Continue to follow IL-134 for 1.5 miles
> Sharky's Billiards & Sports Bar
> ...


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 26 2009, 10:57 AM~14305885
> *thanks  :biggrin:
> *


_Wait 137 go left go left on 137 .... if you coming down 41 heading North when you hit 137 go left...... and follow as directed lol_ :0


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

*2 more days!* hno:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Jun 26 2009, 11:16 AM~14306039
> *2 more days!  hno:
> *


No doubt carnal


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

this is the same spot as last year right


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jun 26 2009, 11:40 AM~14306244
> *this is the same spot as last year right
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

I know goodtimes can't wait for it, just found out though that I gotta work OT all weekend so i can't make it  gotta make that bread to finish my car


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti+Jun 26 2009, 10:11 AM~14306002-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  DAM HOMIE IS ALL GOOD


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 26 2009, 11:11 AM~14306002
> *Wait 137 go left go left on 137 .... if you coming down 41 heading North when you hit 137 go left...... and follow as directed lol :0
> *


:roflmao: 
P.S. 
i thought u were kidding but those are the right directions AFTER THE WRONG TURN OFF 137 LOL u told us last saturday DO NOT GO RIGHT that takes u to waukegan


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 26 2009, 10:29 AM~14305657
> *NO ESTUPIDO OLOTES
> *


 :uh: :angry: i dont speak stupid azteca!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 26 2009, 12:51 PM~14306886
> *:roflmao:
> P.S.
> i thought u were kidding but those are the right directions AFTER THE WRONG TURN OFF 137 LOL u told us last saturday DO NOT GO RIGHT that takes u to waukegan
> *


 :cheesy: that takes you to north changolandia!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_That's Right! I will be in Chicago,IL again This weekend for the solitos C.C car show!Solitos C.C and Joe from South Side Cruisers is flying me out to this show This weekend! I will be out there Friday Morning! Chicago and the rest of the Midwest Lets do it again get ready to Ride and Hop cause ts going down![/b] :biggrin:[/b][/quote]_


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_That's Right! I will be in Chicago,IL again This weekend for the solitos C.C car show!Solitos C.C and Joe from South Side Cruisers is flying me out to this show This weekend! I will be out there Friday Morning! Chicago and the rest of the Midwest Lets do it again get ready to Ride and Hop cause ts going down![/b] :biggrin:[/b][/quote]_


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Jun 26 2009, 01:53 PM~14307533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: thats what i thought 
tank tryin to get us car jacked LOL jk


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

Tank LOVING the new AVI


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 26 2009, 02:26 PM~14307844
> *no todos somos unos Pendejos como tu  :biggrin:  we speak proper spanish
> :roflmao: thats what i thought
> tank tryin to get us car jacked LOL jk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: _*changolandia*_ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 26 2009, 02:37 PM~14307944
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: changolandia  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: thats by where scoop the loop was no?

pinche louie now i wanna go to DULCELANDIA after that comment and get some candy :angry: im tryin to loose weight cabron


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 26 2009, 02:13 PM~14307724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: post whore much?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 26 2009, 02:26 PM~14307844
> *no todos somos unos Pendejos como tu  :biggrin:  we speak proper spanish
> :roflmao: thats what i thought
> tank tryin to get us car jacked LOL jk
> *


  no sir. i speak fluent spanish. i dont speak or understand indio chuntaro.



:0 most likely! in north changolandia they love caddies and g bodys so they can put big rims on them! :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 26 2009, 02:40 PM~14307974
> *:roflmao: thats by where scoop the loop was no?
> 
> pinche louie now i wanna go to DULCELANDIA after that comment and get some candy  :angry:  im tryin to loose weight cabron
> *


:nono: thats los waukeysgan! :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

We will be there bro


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 26 2009, 04:38 PM~14309066
> *:uh: post whore much?
> *






























_That's Right! I will be in Chicago,IL again This weekend for the solitos C.C car show!Solitos C.C and Joe from South Side Cruisers is flying me out to this show This weekend! I will be out there Friday Morning! Chicago and the rest of the Midwest Lets do it again get ready to Ride and Hop cause ts going down![/b] :biggrin:[/b][/quote]_


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 27 2009, 08:15 AM~14313725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

pics... :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

im stuck at work til 1 but here are some cell phone pics at the show my lady sent from the show right now


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

anyone got pics?


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks SolitoS had a good time at the show. Can't wait to next year


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

GOOD SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

SOLITOS C.C. CAR SHOW























































LIVING THE LOW LIFE!!!!

JUST 6 OF OVER 100 SHOTS. ORALE


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 28 2009, 10:46 PM~14324195
> *GOOD SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*Thank you so much to all the homies who came out and kicked it with us at our 2nd annual car show.Without you guys this show wouldn't be a success.
Thanks alot to ROLLI'N AND JOE with THE SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS CREW for everything you guys did for us the love is appreciated.Phill who came down from lowrider magazine to cover the event and HIGH CLASS CUSTOMS for everything they did for us with sponsoring the hop contest.ALL THE CLUBS ALL THE RIDERS WHO CAME DOWN AGAIN THANX! MUCH LOVE TO YOU ALL........

PROPS TO THE FUCKERS WHO WEREN'T AFRAID OF THE 3 WHEEL CONTEST!* :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

this would of been a good pic if the garbage wasnt in it my 9 yr old snapped 148 pics


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

FOTOS


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 28 2009, 10:46 PM~14324769
> *Thank you so much to all the homies who came out and kicked it with us at our 2nd annual car show.Without you guys this show wouldn't be a success.
> Thanks alot to ROLLI'N AND JOE with  THE SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS CREW for everything you guys did for us the love is appreciated.Phill who came down from lowrider magazine to cover the event and HIGH CLASS CUSTOMS for everything they did for us with sponsoring the hop contest.ALL THE CLUBS ALL THE RIDERS WHO CAME DOWN AGAIN THANX! MUCH LOVE TO YOU ALL........
> 
> ...




we had a blast , lot of fun :biggrin: very well put together and lots of cars


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NICE


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I loved the 3 wheel contest :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:

Here's a few pics


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

poked like a good ass show and that's a show full of LOWRIDERS!!!!!!


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

Had a G-Time Homie'Z Gracias 4 a Good Show!!! 
c U'z next year ... :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 28 2009, 09:46 PM~14324769
> *Thank you so much to all the homies who came out and kicked it with us at our 2nd annual car show.Without you guys this show wouldn't be a success.
> Thanks alot to ROLLI'N AND JOE with  THE SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS CREW for everything you guys did for us the love is appreciated.Phill who came down from lowrider magazine to cover the event and HIGH CLASS CUSTOMS for everything they did for us with sponsoring the hop contest.ALL THE CLUBS ALL THE RIDERS WHO CAME DOWN AGAIN THANX! MUCH LOVE TO YOU ALL........
> 
> ...


X2 THANKS ONCE AGAIN IT WAS A GOOD TIME OUT THERE!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Great shots CASHMONEY AND LUXURIOUSLOCS...

Big shout-out to SOLITOS for putting it down .This was a great event with lots of cars,music , and familys.The hop and 3 wheel was great.Tank and solitos ,thanks for the invite.Ill see you all at the next low low show.

Ecalderon


Note: Ill have some pictures up later today or tomorrow.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jun 29 2009, 06:31 AM~14326876
> *Great shots CASHMONEY AND  LUXURIOUSLOCS...
> 
> Big shout-out to SOLITOS for putting it down .This was a great event with lots of cars,music , and familys.The hop and 3 wheel was great.Tank and solitos ,thanks for the invite.Ill see you all at the next low low show.
> ...


THANK U FOR TAKEN PICS HOMIE.


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

chingao........ Missed it again!!!! :angry:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Thank you also to el PURO for providing the shirts that were thrown into the crowd....alotta people gonna be sporting that LOWRIDER SUPREME shirt*









Thanx again to everyone who came out to support us!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jun 29 2009, 07:31 AM~14326876
> *Great shots CASHMONEY AND  LUXURIOUSLOCS...
> 
> Big shout-out to SOLITOS for putting it down .This was a great event with lots of cars,music , and familys.The hop and 3 wheel was great.Tank and solitos ,thanks for the invite.Ill see you all at the next low low show.
> ...


*Great meeting you carnal.....glad you had a good time....can't wait to see the pics homie* :thumbsup: _appreciate the support_


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

good stuff homies..


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 29 2009, 07:26 AM~14327174
> *Thank you also to el PURO for providing the shirts that were thrown into the crowd....alotta people gonna be sporting that LOWRIDER SUPREME shirt
> 
> 
> ...


You are very welcome Tank! Wish I could have done more.
Glad to hear the show went really well.
PURO


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 28 2009, 10:46 PM~14324769
> *Thank you so much to all the homies who came out and kicked it with us at our 2nd annual car show.Without you guys this show wouldn't be a success.
> Thanks alot to ROLLI'N AND JOE with  THE SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS CREW for everything you guys did for us the love is appreciated.Phill who came down from lowrider magazine to cover the event and HIGH CLASS CUSTOMS for everything they did for us with sponsoring the hop contest.ALL THE CLUBS ALL THE RIDERS WHO CAME DOWN AGAIN THANX! MUCH LOVE TO YOU ALL........
> 
> ...



 fucked up my rim lip all up, but i aint no pung beesh! :cheesy:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 29 2009, 07:32 AM~14327206
> *Great meeting you carnal.....glad you had a good time....can't wait to see the pics homie :thumbsup: appreciate the support
> *


Same here bro.Thanks again!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 29 2009, 07:12 AM~14327088
> *THANK U FOR TAKEN PICS HOMIE.
> *


Your welcome porky....


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Jun 29 2009, 08:07 AM~14327401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  HOPEFULLY U CAN LOAD THEM PICS UP


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 29 2009, 09:07 AM~14327401
> * fucked up my rim lip all up, but i aint no pung beesh! :cheesy:
> *


_pics or it didnt happen_ :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 29 2009, 08:27 AM~14327514
> *HAVING FUN IS WAT COUNT HOMIE
> HOPEFULLY U CAN LOAD THEM PICS UP
> *


Ill have some up tonight.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 29 2009, 09:34 AM~14327579
> *pics or it didnt happen  :biggrin:
> *


  you can have some tomorrow!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti+Jun 29 2009, 08:34 AM~14327579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

great show had a lot of cars and hoppers :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

We would also like to thank everyone who came out to support and 
Congrats to all the winners     
Thank you to solitos for having us....


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 28 2009, 09:54 PM~14324279
> *SOLITOS C.C. CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: YOU HAVE A REAL TALENT, NICE FLICKAS HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

more pics! 

i got stuck up here cause my alternator didnt come... and people are taxin TOO much for an exhaust... fuck, i need a plug on that

salty i missed out


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

FROM STREETSTYLE C.C.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jun 29 2009, 10:20 AM~14328494
> *FROM STREETSTYLE C.C.
> *


IS ALL ABOUT HAVING FUN N RESPECT BRO THANKS FOR COMING OUT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Great show guys, I couldn't make it but my goodtimes C.C boys told me that had a awesome time! Keep up the good work


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

anyone got video of the three wheel comp?  ?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Good turn out!!!!! had fun thanks Solitos


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 29 2009, 10:56 AM~14328848
> *Great show guys, I couldn't make it but my goodtimes C.C boys told me that had a awesome time!  Keep up the good work
> *


Yep, it was a blast. And the weather was perfect too.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

few pics my kid took will post more up tonight..
http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w28/somosuno90/?start=0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 29 2009, 01:12 PM~14329005
> *anyone got video of the three wheel comp?  ?
> *


Yup, i ran the camera battery dead filming it, i think i got some close ups of wheel scrapping the ground too :0 . Will post them later


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 29 2009, 03:24 PM~14330803
> *Yup, i ran the camera battery dead filming it, i think i got some close ups of wheel scrapping the ground too :0 .  Will post them later
> *


  

rim is pretty much fukked up.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 28 2009, 09:54 PM~14324279
> *A PERFECT LOWRIDER DAY. THANKS SOLITOS
> :thumbsup:*


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 29 2009, 02:50 PM~14331071
> *
> 
> rim is pretty much fukked up.
> *



I think a few rims got fucked up. Along with some back bumpers.....


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

thanks solitos had a blast :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jun 29 2009, 02:27 PM~14330261
> *Yep, it was a blast. And the weather was perfect too.
> *


X2 
Thanks Solitos for having this show uffin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

some more pics
http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w28/somosuno90/


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Jun 29 2009, 08:31 PM~14334052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he took all the pics...he wants to be a photographer when he grows up :biggrin:


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 29 2009, 08:20 PM~14334652
> *he took all the pics...he wants to be a photographer when he grows up :biggrin:
> *



Thats awesome..Tell the little man he is DOING GREAT in photography.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jun 29 2009, 09:46 PM~14335019
> *Thats awesome..Tell the little man he is DOING GREAT in photography.
> *


its funny he watches you guys take pics and he trys to copy but our cam only snaps one pic he holds it like you guys and we have to tell him he cant hold our cam like that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pink 87 Low (Jan 17, 2006)

Video from the Solitos show on Sunday.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> THIS ONE COME FROM ST.LOUIS CRAIGSLIST I think it was for sale on there and someone had posted it in classifieds saying they were looking to buy it and everyone gave him shut about wanting to buy it?!?!?!?!!?
> 
> The red blazer was that u I met at dropfest a few years back when it was in primer and we had the elco we brought in that I worked on ALL NIGHT PRIOR FOR THE OWNER bad right before he brought it into the pit sat on the switches and blew the seal in the pumphead, what a fool I told him too have the switches disconnected and had it doing 40z the night before in the parking lot too and u won the truck hop with 27 inches or so. If so what's up?!?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

BTW nice videos and makes me wish I had gone to the show now even more!!!! but if anything see u guys at the GOODTIMES CC SHOW that one is closer and I have a plan with some fellow riders to make it there this year :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jun 29 2009, 08:44 PM~14334971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS HOMIE


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

To all the solitos brothers-we just want to say thanks for the great time on sunday!!! from El Barrio CC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 30 2009, 05:31 AM~14338324
> *NICE PICS HOMIE
> *



Thanks porky..


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds+Jun 30 2009, 05:43 AM~14338354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 29 2009, 09:07 AM~14327401
> * fucked up my rim lip all up, but i aint no pung beesh! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Shortys Rocking PURO :thumbsup: 








:thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Who won in the hop and show?


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Pinche magicmayhem your throwing down with these pics carnal...... thanx again for coming out*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Jun 30 2009, 06:43 AM~14338354
> *To all the solitos brothers-we just want to say thanks for the great time on sunday!!! from El Barrio CC :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


_Thanx for coming out homie...._


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 30 2009, 07:34 AM~14338835
> *Pinche magicmayhem your throwing down with these pics carnal...... thanx again for coming out
> *



lol ..Thanks bro.

Ill have some more up later tonight.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+Jun 30 2009, 07:20 AM~14338752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAD AZZZZ


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 29 2009, 09:35 PM~14335640
> *its funny he watches you guys take pics and he trys to copy but our cam only snaps one pic he holds it like you guys and we have to tell him he cant hold our cam like that :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: ....he is on his way to make the world smile.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 30 2009, 09:36 AM~14339279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :| this guey thought the world should idolize his car.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti+Jun 30 2009, 08:28 AM~14339197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jun 30 2009, 10:56 AM~14339915
> *
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 30 2009, 10:00 AM~14339951
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 30 2009, 09:28 AM~14339197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 
wat u know about Chalino Sanchez??? :biggrin:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Cre(8 )tive was in the house!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

im there next year gotti, bet that :biggrin:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 29 2009, 01:00 AM~14325593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, caught the sun gleamin off my ride :cheesy: r.click/save


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@Jun 30 2009, 06:16 PM~14343453
> *damn, caught the sun gleamin off my ride :cheesy: r.click/save
> *


 :biggrin: 

MagicMayhem, you're pics are bad ass homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 30 2009, 05:19 PM~14344134
> *:biggrin:
> 
> MagicMayhem, you're pics are bad ass homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks bro...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 28 2009, 09:46 PM~14324769
> *Any Time Homies!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=485529


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

good pics homie


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> > THIS ONE COME FROM ST.LOUIS CRAIGSLIST I think it was for sale on there and someone had posted it in classifieds saying they were looking to buy it and everyone gave him shut about wanting to buy it?!?!?!?!!?
> 
> 
> No, this Tracker has been out here for years.


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@Jun 30 2009, 04:16 PM~14343453
> *damn, caught the sun gleamin off my ride :cheesy: r.click/save
> *


BAD ASS RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jun 30 2009, 06:15 PM~14344687
> *good pics  homie
> *



Thanks sidekick...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jun 30 2009, 10:30 PM~14347737
> *Thanks sidekick...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Jun 30 2009, 10:26 PM~14346291
> *BAD ASS RIDE :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie  and also to you & your club for having a great show :cheesy: had a blast


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

WUZ UP HOMIES


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jul 1 2009, 05:29 AM~14349228
> *WUZ UP HOMIES
> *


Whats up bro...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jul 1 2009, 06:20 AM~14349406
> *Whats up bro...
> 
> 
> ...


JUS HERE BRO. DAM THEM PIC ARE REALLY NICE


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jul 1 2009, 07:25 AM~14349725
> *JUS HERE BRO. DAM THEM PIC ARE REALLY NICE
> *


Sounds good...thanks bro.I have a few more to post up from your show.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jul 1 2009, 08:58 AM~14349975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  fucking bad ass.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jul 1 2009, 08:58 AM~14349975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  can we get some of these pics blown up on film homie?


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pink 87 Low_@Jun 29 2009, 10:41 PM~14335721
> *Video from the Solitos show on Sunday.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jul 1 2009, 08:58 AM~14349975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn momma was grabbin the plaque like what ******!!!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jul 1 2009, 09:17 AM~14350163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


birdman and his white woman! :burn:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 1 2009, 08:03 AM~14350030
> * can we get some of these pics blown up on film homie?
> *



No doubt.Send me a pm with size,qty and pictures.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jul 1 2009, 09:35 AM~14350318
> *No doubt.Send me a pm with size,qty and pictures.
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 1 2009, 08:53 AM~14350441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jul 1 2009, 09:28 AM~14350266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN GOOD EYE FOR GREAT PICS HOMIE! VERY NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jul 1 2009, 11:36 AM~14352043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Great shots :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: louies90, Gotti

que ondas animal?


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jul 1 2009, 12:40 PM~14352089
> *Great shots :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie! Same to you. 
:h5:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

WHAT A DIFFERENCE A GOOD PHOTOGRAPHER MAKES!!
GOOD WORK HOMIE!
PURO


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

great pix all around


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

MORE PICS


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jul 2 2009, 11:49 AM~14362439
> *MORE PICS
> *



x2


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> BAD ASS TRUCK HERE, good to see another GMC SONOMA rolling. Any info on set up on this truck???? Love the chop top on it also. Full frame wrap too I take it?


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


> > BAD ASS TRUCK HERE, good to see another GMC SONOMA rolling. Any info on set up on this truck???? Love the chop top on it also. Full frame wrap too I take it?
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

NICE SHOW .U GUYS PUT ON.. NICE PICTURES ALSO... DID MEMBERS ONLY CC SHOW UP.. OR DO U GUYS HAVE ANY INFO ON THEM... THANX... FOR UR TIME...MEMBERS ONLY CC ,,SAN DIEGO CALIFORNIA..... :0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> > BAD ASS TRUCK HERE, good to see another GMC SONOMA rolling. Any info on set up on this truck???? Love the chop top on it also. Full frame wrap too I take it?
> 
> 
> some ghey guy named birdman owns it.
> ...


----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

Solitos paper coverage 
http://www.elconquistadornews.com/articles...93352/index.xml
check it out good job guys had a good time


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GICruiser_@Jul 13 2009, 06:49 PM~14461910
> *Solitos paper coverage
> http://www.elconquistadornews.com/articles...93352/index.xml
> check it out good job guys had a good time
> *


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------

